# Timbering and Shoring For Small Scale Mining



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2016)

AlmostAlwaysLost submitted a new file to the StP library:

Timbering and Shoring For Small Scale Mining - Government Guide on Mining by Hand



> Useful 84 page handbook on how to timber and shore up a tunnel or mine, or underground dwelling. Also tells how to deal with various strata ie soil, types of rock. Written in 1965.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

